# New to catfishig!



## Chris Martin

i have never really fished for catfish. I want to put a lot of time into catching them this year. I just got a okuma baitfeeder. Need to pair it with a rod and was looking at ugly stick cat rod or Berkeley big. I would like to stick around $50 but willing to explore other options. Then I would like to get another rod and reel setup for cats. I saw that okuma has a combo with the bait feeder that I like. Any other combo I should look at? Thank you looking forward to hear back from everyone!


----------



## Salmonid

what is the plan, bank or boat, channels or flats or blues? all will help with what to buy..
Salmonid


----------



## Chris Martin

Bank 90% of the time. All species.


----------



## slimdaddy45

Chris Martin said:


> i have never really fished for catfish. I want to put a lot of time into catching them this year. I just got a okuma baitfeeder. Need to pair it with a rod and was looking at ugly stick cat rod or Berkeley big. I would like to stick around $50 but willing to explore other options. Then I would like to get another rod and reel setup for cats. I saw that okuma has a combo with the bait feeder that I like. Any other combo I should look at? Thank you looking forward to hear back from everyone!


Between those 2 rods I'd go with the ugly stick I feel the big games are junk or at least the one I bought was broke into 1st time out with it .Id go with an 8' med/ heavy rods but also you need to match your reel to your rod you dont wanna put a small reel on a real heavy rod or the other way around. I use ABU 6500 baitcasters with a 7'6'' rod med/heavy 15-40lb test line with 30# big game line but it all depends on what size fish your fishing for I mainly target large flatheads and my set ups seem to do the job for me


----------



## Chris Martin

slimdaddy45 said:


> Between those 2 rods I'd go with the ugly stick I feel the big games are junk or at least the one I bought was broke into 1st time out with it .Id go with an 8' med/ heavy rods but also you need to match your reel to your rod you dont wanna put a small reel on a real heavy rod or the other way around. I use ABU 6500 baitcasters with a 7'6'' rod med/heavy 15-40lb test line with 30# big game line but it all depends on what size fish your fishing for I mainly target large flatheads and my set ups seem to do the job for me


You think that the okuma ABF 30 work for bigger rods?


----------



## catfish1605

Rippin' lips rods are good rods for the money. You can get them on Amazon with Free shipping. The Okuma ABF 30 will work for channel cats, I personally wouldn't put it on a heavy rod.


----------



## winguy7

Get the Okuma thunder cat from catfish connection. Fifty bucks, plus shipping. Well worth it!!


----------



## polebender

Check out Bottom Dweller Tackle for your catfishing needs. They have great prices too.


----------



## chris1162

polebender said:


> Check out Bottom Dweller Tackle for your catfishing needs. They have great prices too.


Great customer service too!!!


----------



## rustyfish

The Berkeley big game rods are fine and even better when you only pay $20. I have had a 7'6-8'? two piece (cant remember which) for years and it has been abused on the river fishing for flathead and channels. The two pieces have changed different colors but the rod is still in good physical condition. The only reason iv stopped using it is that iv upgraded to bottom Dweller catfight rods for flathead and the biggame is just more rod than i want for channels. For that reason i just picked up a 7' ugly stick catfish rod for channel cat fishing, iv used them on my buddys boat several times for big channels and i like them. the shorter length also works better in the kayak.

Either rod in a 6'6 to 8' will work fine for you. May want to upgrade someday if you start chasing monsters but for now you will be fine. Its no fun catching fish under 10# on a beefy flathead rod. You want gear that can dependably land your target but at the same time bass fisherman accidentally catch and land 30-40# flathead every year. Dont go overboard


----------



## Bandy

+1 for catfishconnection. I HIGHY recommend the American Spirit brand of rods. My two 9 footers are still going strong after 4-5 years of hauling fish from the Ohio.


----------



## catfishcc

Check out bottom dwellers tackle. They have everything you need for catching catfish.


----------



## Ripley

I got 2 ugly stiks catfish rods with okuma abf 40 and 50. I love them. I had berkely big game with the okumas but felt they where to stiff and heavy. I gave those rods away. I would like to see if the ugly stik gx would be good for catfish. I have the Ugly stick gx in light and medium light 7ft and love them. So I thought this summer I would pick up a gx for catfishing and give it a try.


----------



## dumbagain

i would like to get into cat fishing this spring/summer/fall also. i have the equipment. i fish for anything but have never targeted cats. they fascinate me, probably those whiskers. i would mostly shore fish but i have a canoe and kayak also. i live in the berea area and fish lakes and rivers. my parents are up in marblehead so i could also fish the lake up there. don't mind a little drive to go to a cool place or avoid the generally public.
which way would you point me? low light conditions the best or can you day fish also? best baits? terminal tackle size?
itching to go spend a few hours fooling around and catching one of those ugly mugs!


----------



## Dillon Friend

I purchased both the big game and ugly stik at roughly the same time. After fishing with both rods 2-4 times a week I found I liked the big game rod a lot better. Both rods were med-heavy but the action on the ugly stik was not there. I missed a lot of potential fish due to the fact that you never seen the bite. I now own 2 big games, both med-heavy at 7'6 and 8' and absolutely love them. It has the sensitivity to pick up small bullheads and the strength to fight up to 20# flats with relative ease. I also use it for bed fishing big bass with a paddle tail or jig. I would suggest the big game to any new catfish anglers as they are relatively inexpensive and very durable for the money.


----------



## MIGHTY

Chalk up another for bottom dwellers. Amazing customer service. When my rod go to my house I opened the box and wrapping only to find the last eye broken off the tip of the rod. I called them thinking I was screwed but no questions asked, they said they would send out another one first thing in the morning. Awesome rod for the price and great service.


----------



## Dillon Friend

How long did it take from the time you ordered until you recieved your shipment?


----------



## MIGHTY

Hmmm I bought it a few years ago so I can't remember exactly but I want to say 2-3 days? It was very quick. If I remember correctly they're located in Virginia.


----------



## polebender

Bottom Dweller Tackle has excellent customer service and great prices too!


----------



## bassattacker

another for the rippin lips at cabelas, my dad has 2 and my son has 1. Great rods and for only $40. The big game and ugly sticks are a little flimsy for my liking, but they will hold up for a long time, the rippin lips has more backbone but has great action at the tip of the rod for light bites.


----------



## santacat

Chris Martin said:


> i have never really fished for catfish. I want to put a lot of time into catching them this year. I just got a okuma baitfeeder. Need to pair it with a rod and was looking at ugly stick cat rod or Berkeley big. I would like to stick around $50 but willing to explore other options. Then I would like to get another rod and reel setup for cats. I saw that okuma has a combo with the bait feeder that I like. Any other combo I should look at? Thank you looking forward to hear back from everyone!


i second the Rippin' lips rod


----------



## jmackey84

I've got an okuma baitfeeder on an 8' ugly stick 2 piece and so far I'm extremely happy with it. Caught a 12lb channel cat from the bank and pulled it in with ease using it. As far as tackle, lots of weight, lots of circle hooks, and a lot of patience


----------

